# Morgans, which body type do you prefer?



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I'll take the silly, goofy variety. My halter horse stud failure..... 



















Very sweet, athletic and all *Morgan*. He'll work his heart out for you but at the same time has no problems telling you if he doesn't *want* to do something... Bought him because he's incredibly level-headed, was being used for lessons as a green-broke 4yr old.


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

You pretty much took the words out of mouth. The original looking Morgan, with no funky crosses are just BREATHTAKING. Haha same sires that we like too ;P Figure would have to be my all time favourite, I don't know why but I love his neck, and the way he carries his head. Just drool worthy.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Old style all the way!
I don't have any digitized pics of the Morgan mare I had, but she was the mare version of this pic I pulled off the internet. Just a bit more bay in color and a little less cresty.


----------



## KissTheRing (Aug 2, 2011)

Typie yet refined He is a solid good looker


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

I prefer the Lipid, older style Morgans over the new Araby-type ones. It was sad the day I looked at a horse and said "That's a nice looking Arab." And someone else answered, "That's a Morgan." I then wondered what happened to the Morgan breed. The first few lesson horses I rode were Morgans, the barn I work and ride at specializes in old style Morgans, I love every one of them.


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

Definately the Lippit Blood line nothing with the mix blood in it. Justin Morgan build is the best in my book.


TRR


----------



## HighonEquine (May 11, 2012)

Wow! That is beautiful! I've decided that if at all possible the only horses I will own are going to be Morgans and Mustangs.. Just love them!

Oops! This was supposed to go under Lockwood's comment.


----------



## HighonEquine (May 11, 2012)

I wan't a baby out of Quietude Jubilee Kingdom some day. Amazing horse! Sometimes I wish my horses breeder would not have gelded him though :/


----------



## Fringe (Feb 29, 2012)

I love the older type. I learned to jump on a 25 year old Morgan like that. Even at that age (and to this day, 8 years later) he just wanted to go go go all day. He's retired from hard riding now, but even at 33 he's not showing any signs of his age and he's still the speedy boy I knew  He went barefoot and stayed sound his whole life, even when he was doing higher jumping. Now that's the type of horse I'd like to own! I have pictures somewhere, I'll see if I can dig some up.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

HighonEquine said:


> Wow! That is beautiful! I've decided that if at all possible the only horses I will own are going to be Morgans and Mustangs.. Just love them!
> 
> Oops! This was supposed to go under Lockwood's comment.


Thanks. 
Round and proud little horses!

 I like big butts and I cannot lie… 


----------



## Fringe (Feb 29, 2012)

Fringe said:


> I love the older type. I learned to jump on a 25 year old Morgan like that. Even at that age (and to this day, 8 years later) he just wanted to go go go all day. He's retired from hard riding now, but even at 33 he's not showing any signs of his age and he's still the speedy boy I knew  He went barefoot and stayed sound his whole life, even when he was doing higher jumping. Now that's the type of horse I'd like to own! I have pictures somewhere, I'll see if I can dig some up.


These are the only ones I could find, hardly the best conformation shots. He was about 30 in these pictures.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

A good friend of mine swore that my Mustang was an old-style Morgan. And by golly he is built VERY MUCH like the very first horse in this thread. Even the shape if their head is the same.

What do you guys think? I always thought of him as a shrunken down QH/Belgian mix but he sure does look like that first Morgan pictured. He's only 14.3 hands too. Solid bone and feet. Love, love, love him! A big horse in an easy-to-mount package. 

There is something about the length and slope of his hind quarters that just does not say "Quarter Horse" to me. His croup is shorter and flatter than most stock horses. I thought maybe that was a draft influence. But maybe it is a Morgan influence? What do you think about his butt shape? It seems the black horse has a similar croup shape.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

The size of his feet and his body make me think that he has draft in him. He could be a Belgian/Morgan cross like Tye here. Sorry they aren't the best shots.










The second horse in the background.


















Sorry that was OT, back on topic.


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

I love the rounder, bigger Morgans...with the kind eye that can look right into your heart.
ETA: I had no idea how many Morgan lovers were on HF, I've felt so alone!

My girl:


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

tempest said:


> The size of his feet and his body make me think that he has draft in him. He could be a Belgian/Morgan cross like Tye here. Sorry they aren't the best shots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tyke is lovely! I love stocky well built horses. Give me a tanky horse with good bone and feet to go with it any day!


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

trailhorserider said:


> A good friend of mine swore that my Mustang was an old-style Morgan. And by golly he is built VERY MUCH like the very first horse in this thread. Even the shape if their head is the same.
> 
> What do you guys think? I always thought of him as a shrunken down QH/Belgian mix but he sure does look like that first Morgan pictured. He's only 14.3 hands too. Solid bone and feet. Love, love, love him! A big horse in an easy-to-mount package.
> 
> There is something about the length and slope of his hind quarters that just does not say "Quarter Horse" to me. His croup is shorter and flatter than most stock horses. I thought maybe that was a draft influence. But maybe it is a Morgan influence? What do you think about his butt shape? It seems the black horse has a similar croup shape.


I agree with tempest. The draft is evident in his body shape and carriage.
Not sure what the draft is mixed with though...


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Lockwood said:


> I agree with tempest. The draft is evident in his body shape and carriage.
> Not sure what the draft is mixed with though...


Thanks guys. I guess I'm causing us to get off-topic now, sorry about that. 

My vet agreed with me that he looks like he has a little cold blood. No one else in the neighborhood really seems to think so though. Probably because he's so short. :lol:

To keep on topic, I love the old style Morgans. It's not that I don't like the newer ones too, it's just that I don't know why anyone would want to change the Morgan from what it was. If you like Saddlebreds and Arabians (and I do too!) then just breed Saddlebreds or Arabians. Why change a breed to mimic the type of another breed? 

I think I know the answer. They used to be "using horses" and now they are show horses so the type has changed to be flashier in the show ring. But still, if you have a good thing going, why change it?


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

I have absolutely no use for the "modern Morgan" look. I agree with Trailhorse Rider. If you want a saddlebred, then get a saddlebred and leave the Morgan breed ALONE!!!!

Funny, though. Took Dancer to the vet back in April. Had a long conversation with him about her breed possibilities. He agreed she was likely a Spanish Mustang cross, but he said he also saw a strong old style Morgan influence. 

Pretty cool, since Morgans - the original type - are my all time favorite breed!


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

Old style. Completely!!


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Okay, please forgive my ignorance but are Morgans gaited? I absolutely LOVE their build but they aren't exactly common here in Texas. I like them a lot, I love how they still look elegant yet still sturdy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

LovesMyDunnBoy said:


> Okay, please forgive my ignorance but are Morgans gaited? I absolutely LOVE their build but they aren't exactly common here in Texas. I like them a lot, I love how they still look elegant yet still sturdy!


Morgans can be gaited, it's not a very common trait but it does occur on occasion. It is hereditary because I know a gaited Morgan mare who does throw gaited foals, it's a recessive gene though. Their gait is called a single-foot but it's basically a slow pace that replaces the trot. It's a natural gait.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Alright, thank you 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HighonEquine (May 11, 2012)

trailhorserider said:


> Thanks guys. I guess I'm causing us to get off-topic now, sorry about that.
> 
> My vet agreed with me that he looks like he has a little cold blood. No one else in the neighborhood really seems to think so though. Probably because he's so short. :lol:
> 
> ...


I completely agree! If you want an Arabian or a Saddlebred.. go buy one! Don't ruin an amazing breed.


----------



## Terre (Oct 23, 2011)

Love them all. Does Captain look old school to you guys?


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

He's not old school, but he's not the new modern type. So he'd be more of the in between phase, which I also like, but I really prefer the old style more. At least he doesn't look completely old style to me.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

LIPPITT. Mine lived to about age 45. He did end up with Cushings Disease but lived four years on the Meds.


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

Terre said:


> Love them all. Does Captain look old school to you guys?


He's gorgeous, regardless what what school he's from:wink: He's got a similar look to my girl, and I don't think she looks like the old type or the newer Arab type either.


----------



## Terre (Oct 23, 2011)

*problem with posting picture*

was having problems with my pictures. Here is Captain from the side. The frist picture he was trying to come to me. Hope this works. :twisted: Did not work. I will try again tomorrow. I do have his pictures of him in my album if you could please look. I would like to see what you guys think. He is almost 3 1/2 years old so I think that he has some more growing out to do.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

I have a Morgan mare but she doesn't really look much like one. We don't have any papers on her as she was given to us by my cousin. We use her for driving, and while she is broke to ride it isn't that pleasant of an experience. (With a refresher it could be better, but I don't plan on using up all my time trying to ride a perfectly good driving mare.) Her name is Gypsy and she is around 20 years old. Driving pictures from more recently, the picture in the rain is from the first day we got her. She was really skittish and it took a while for me to earn her trust. I have learned she is a cranky opinionated little mare, but she has her quirks that make her worth being around.  

But I was wondering how much Morgan people really see here? Maybe a trained I could see it.


----------



## Terre (Oct 23, 2011)

*repost picture*

yes I did it. Here are the pictures taken the same day of the one that I had posted earlier . What do you guys think


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

Terre - he's definitely got a blend of old and new, he's lovely!

Buttinthedirt - I can see the Morgan in your mare in your first pic. They are great driving horses, and I agree, if she's good at driving why mess with it.


----------



## Terre (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks withgrace. Do you have a picture of your horse?


----------



## Kato (Apr 20, 2011)

I prefer the older body style and some of the in between styles. Here is the girl who picked me to be her owner, I think she is in between leaning more towards the modern style. She is young yet and is currently being trained to ride. She has been putting on the muscle quite fast and is shaping into a stockier horse than I expected....which I am pleased about. :lol:

ETA: these pictures are each 2 weeks apart.


----------



## Terre (Oct 23, 2011)

She is beatiful._ Thanks for the pictures I can look at horse pictures all day. Expectual on a hot day like today and you can not work the horse in the heat of the afternoon._


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

Terre said:


> Thanks withgrace. Do you have a picture of your horse?


Yep back on page 2, post #15. I'm looking to see if I have something better that REALLY shows her Morgan body.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I like the older type, as well. 
Here's a few of my mares:
Snowy:

















\

DoubleDip:










Cotton:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Some of the crosses (by Arabian stallion):

Rev:










Khrome:










Stunner:










And Drifter:


----------



## Rhen (Feb 20, 2012)

*WSARABIANS..........Your horses are beautiful!!!* I really like the first one!!!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks Rhen! She's our foundation broodmare. She's the dam of Cotton, who's the dam of DoubleDip. She also is the dam of Rev, Stunner, and Drifter. Phenomal producer. She's 18 this year, and I'm glad I have a few of her offspring to keep around!

All the younger ones in the second post are for sale.  
LOL


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

I like them a bit taller and bit more "saddlebred" looking, but still with enough substance to be recognizably Morgan. I also like the gaits of the taller ones better for dressage. Here's my Leo - not sure what type he'd be considered, but he's 16hh and I was told his dad (JMF Future Vision) was pretty saddlebred-looking.


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

what a stunning horse, body and markings and everything!

can you please post more pictures?


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

Haha, careful what you're asking for 

Here are a few more:


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

Beautiful!
So this is a new type Morgan?
Looks pretty sturdy and rounded to me!

Amazing eyes


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

No, the newer types tend to be leaner, more Arab or Saddlebred like. He's not completely old style but he's very close to it, I can see some modern Morgan in him. Stunning horse, he has a look-at-me factor about him. I think that there is a horse on page 2 that is a good example of a modern type.


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

He's actually only half Morgan, his mom is a paint, so I guess he gets some of the thick build from her. But his dad is mixed/new type Morgan and pretty saddlebred looking.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

Regula said:


> He's actually only half Morgan, his mom is a paint, so I guess he gets some of the thick build from her. But his dad is mixed/new type Morgan and pretty saddlebred looking.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He's beautiful! I was gonna say where'd those paint type markings come from LOL.

ETA: I also agree, I do like the taller Morgans for dressage as well. My mare is 15.3 and I do love her height.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Uhm. I think I found this thread a little late, but still, I need to say it...

I'm drooling over these horses. I've always loved the looks of morgans- they're sturdy but elegant, and best of all, useful. I adore the lippitts, not a fan of the saddlebred/ modern arabian- like modern morgans at all.
I think my dream would be to have a full lippitt morgan or a desert-bred arabian/ lippitt morgan cross, lol! 
And Regula, that horse is STUNNING!


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I love the old style Lippitt Morgans!


----------

